# I've ruined my babies lol



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Well guys,

I have totally ruined my babies ! They totally refuse to believe they are birds. They run in the house when ever the door is open, even try'd to hitch a ride on the dog's head as he walked in yesterday. They have adjusted well now to being in the cote but when I let them out they still fly straight to the house and wait for me, they still scream for a sringe and will refuse to eat seed until they have their formula first. They WILL NOT fly back to the cote, I have to pop them on my shoulder and climb half way up the ladder, then they hop off and get into bed. Or they would sit there outside the back door all night. I love them to bits mind and they love me too  

I'm still having a real problem with Peanut and he won't except the chicks at all, he keeps grabbing them am throwing them off the cote or anything they are on so I still have to shut them in to keep them safe only from him though. I can't leave them out when I'm not home cos he knows that when I'm out and guns for them. He's the most stunning bird of the lot but he is truely HORRIBLE. I am really considering giving him away cos the only time there is peace is when he is up on the roof. We go out every night to stop him trying to kill his sister, who now has no feathers on the back of her neck and shakes when he is near her, it's really sad. Even dad gets a beating. I know he's a 5 month old male who is trying to get his pecking order but it's getting out of hand and I'm going to have a death on my hands if I don't sort him out soon. Any suggestions ?

Kim x


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Kims babies said:


> They totally refuse to believe they are birds. They run in the house when ever the door is open, *even try'd to hitch a ride on the dog's head as he walked in yesterday.* I love them to bits mind and they love me too
> 
> I'm still having a real problem with Peanut Any suggestions ?
> 
> Kim x


Hi Kim, 

LOLOLOL....now that is innovative and would have been HILARIOUS to see!  Hand raised pigeons are so sweet aren't they? They are very clingy at the age they're at right now and they will continue to be for awhile yet too Keep working with them, familiarizing them with the cote and the other pigeons as best you can. Once they are old enough, they will start to show more interest in the other pigeons and when they become of breeding age. Will there be potential mates for them down the road?

As for Peanut, he sounds like a real bully for sure. Recently another member of ours suggested "hobbling" a bully pigeon with elastic bands. It sounds cruel but it's really not and apparently, it is effective. Read this whole thread and hopefully this might solve your problem with Peanut and so you don't have to give him away.

Sorry that the youngsters are causing you so much worry and frustration but I know how much you love them.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18850


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kim, although the thread about hobbling my bird worked for me, I don't recommend this method for you, because, if I remember correctly, your birds are free to come and go from their home as they wish. I would never hobble a free flying bird. My bird was hobbled in a loft setting where I could watch him and get to him if there was any trouble. I don't know what the answer would be for your bird.........


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Good thinking Renee....you're absolutely right, I wasn't thinking about how Kim's pigeons were in a cote setting. Hobbling them this way would be disasterous!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My pet pigeons are aso emotionally challenged as they think they are human.

Give them time to mature and I'm sure their interests will change, and they will want to be with the others outside, and want to live pijjie lives. Just keep puttng them back in their cubby for now.

I'm sorry you have quite a bossy youngster. Perhaps getting him a mate would help. I had one like that (white king bully), but as he matured he got a mate, and between her and nest duties he has become more settled and calmed down. His time is quite occupied and he doesn't seem to have the time to throttle all the birds at the feeder anymore. If he isn't on nest duty, he spends his time with his mate, or protecting their nest boxes, and so life is calmer for all.


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

I did read the hobbling tread but it is true, I couldn't do that cos he is free and would get caught up on something for sure. It may have worked otherwise.

As far as mate's go, I was'nt sure whether Hazel was actually male but she does seem to be a girlie now, so he will probably pair up with her ( won't let them raise babies though, Plastic eggs on the ready lol). He really does hate the babies mind, I opened their door the other day to catch him marching in their cage on the cote, grabbing 1 and dragging them out by their head, he then promptly threw them off the cote and before they realised wot had happened they were on the floor, poor little thing spent an hour cuddled up to me frighten'd stiff. I didn't manage to drop wot I was carrying and run up the ladder in time. They were ok though.

I think we will carry on with Jason telling him off (he does listen and go to bed) and see wot happens.

As for the little ones I will keep the little cage on and just let them out when I'm here and keep puttig them back when it's bed time.

Will post some new pics soon, maybe I will catch them sat on Doogies head this time, it was really funny and a good job he loves them too.

Kim x


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

1 question I forgot was 

Are they pulling the wool over my eye's, at 41 days old should I stop their formula or do they still need it? they can eat and drink by themselves but cry at me for formula

Kim x


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Kims babies said:


> 1 question I forgot was
> 
> Are they pulling the wool over my eye's, at 41 days old should I stop their formula or do they still need it? they can eat and drink by themselves but cry at me for formula
> 
> Kim x


Hi Kim, 

They really don't need to be hand fed formula anymore, even though they are begging for it. If they are capable of eating on their own, it's time to wean them off the syringe, in my opinion 

You can maybe feed them by hand every other day and then just wean them off this totally. They will "kick and scream", might not eat for awhile but they will and because they know how to


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Kim, you might try a squirt gun to distract Jason from his attacks. We did that with Walter to give the other males a chance to settle in. Aim for his body or tail, preferably without him seeing the source of the water. Might be a bit faster than climbing a ladder. Good luck!


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Ah Terri

I'm rolling around laughing. I think it might be better to squirt Peanut the Dove Bully with water instead of Jason my husband lol. Jason might not like it and it just might cause a row, 

Will be off to find a water gun soon, don't have very good aim though lol

kim x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Kims babies said:


> Ah Terri
> 
> I'm rolling around laughing. I think it might be better to squirt Peanut the Dove Bully with water instead of Jason my husband lol. Jason might not like it and it just might cause a row,
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't know, Kim...do you and your husband like to "play??" Of course, a squirt gun "fight" would only be fun IF the weather was warm...been there, done that...LOTS of fun!     

NOTE: you could also practice your aim for any Dove Bullies!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Kims babies said:


> Ah Terri
> 
> I'm rolling around laughing. I think it might be better to squirt Peanut the Dove Bully with water instead of Jason my husband lol. Jason might not like it and it just might cause a row,
> 
> ...


OOPS!!!!    Sorry about that Jason! Did I mention that I'm terrible with names?!?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I replied to this thread yesterday but it's never shown up!!

Oh well.......Your babies sound adorable; I so laughed at the thought of you soaking Jason rather than Peanut!! 

I need my birds to breed now - I've lost Albert!! I think he must have blown away in the strong wind! I searched everywhere for evidence of a predator but there's no sign!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeonpoo, 

I'm sorry to read that you've lost your Albert Hopefully he will return shortly and has only temporarily been dispersed by the winds.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Praying for the safe return of Albert.

Hugs,

Lindi


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Ah I'm so sorry about Albert, mine are really finding these winds hard too so lets hope he went for a fly round and is sat somewhere waiting to come home eh. 

I can imagine how worried you are, I would be too 

Kim x


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you. It's been five days now, I'm loosing hope. 

I don't think that fantails are very good at homing!?

They are not the sharpest knives in the box - mine were out in 95 mph winds yesterday, they couldn't stand still and kept getting blown along the lawn! Why didn't they just stay in the dovecote out of the wind!! A couple of days ago Benson was sitting out in huge hailstones - I think that he was enjoying it!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeonpoo, 

Don't give up hope yet...remember, they sometimes take awhile to come home again. He might have been blown quite a ways from home then needed a rest and time to gather his bearings.

Remember Victor's story of Tooter and how he returned after escaping near death after doing battle with a hawk. It took him months to find his way home, but he did

I honestly thought Tooter would never return but he did so when you least expect it, they sometimes show up!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeonpoo, 

He was a fantail? Do you mean a true fantail, either an American or Indian breed? If this is the case, then you might have reason to worry then


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi PP. He is a garden fantail. They are different to the exhibition fantails, they have to be kept in aviaries don't they? Garden fantails are quite popular over here, they live outside in dovecoats or are used as droppers by racers.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeonpoo, 

Is Albert the same type of pigeon as in your avatar?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes, George identified him with a fancy name but I can't find the post now. It was to do with him not having so many tail feathers as a true fantail (I think ).


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ok, sorry I don't remember either

If Albert is the same type of pigeon that is in your avatar though, this looks like a flying pigeon to me...one that might just make it home


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks PP- you've given me hope.

Albert was my very first (and favourite) pigeon. He's very tame and will ride on my shoulder as I walk around the garden, he flies to me across a couple of fields when he sees me approaching home. Oh, I do miss him.
Just a thought, Albert was ousted by his son a few weeks ago. See Poor Albert - a sad story! (Sorry, I don't know how to do links.....)

I do hope this isn't why he's left home!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonpoo said:


> Yes, George identified him with a fancy name but I can't find the post now. It was to do with him not having so many tail feathers as a true fantail (I think ).




escampadissa..........I only know cause I still have the picture on my computer where I put your bird and one of this breed side by side. At least I think that's it.......


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

ps Sorry Kim, I didn't mean to hijack your thread!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeonpoo, 

Well, I think you should continue to keep the faith that he might return. I don't really know the breed he is specifically or the one Renee has mentioned but it would seem that he's quite "flight" capable and according to your own testaments

Don't give up yet...do the same things you used to do (in regards to routine) and hopefully he will return when he's able. I'm sure he's only lost at this point, crossing fingers that he will have the innate homing instinct that most pigeons possess!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Renee - I've made a note this time! My memory's not as it was...old age huh?!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonpoo said:


> Thanks Renee - I've made a note this time! My memory's not as it was...old age huh?!!


Oh, neither is mine......I've got to go delete a stupid thread I started because of a "senior moment"  OR because I just plain can't count!!!


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pigeon P. 

I've looked back at my threads to find what breed George said your birds were, mine are the ESCAMPADISSA ROLLER's and yours are the beautifull SYRIAN FANTAILS, here is what George said about yours

"HI PIGEONPOO, You ask a very good question and I will try to answer it as best I can. You have some very beautful SYRIAN FANTAILS and they look very much like the ESCAMPADISSA ROLLER .However looking at your pictures I see what looks like an abundance of tail feathers(rectrices) the SYRIAN FANTAIL has between 28 to 36 while the EACAMPADISSA has only 14 to 18. The weigh of these birds is also quite different SYRIAN between 15-16 ounces while the ESCAMPADISSA weighs 10-12 ounces. It is differcult to be sure by looking at pictures, one realy needs to have both birds in hand to be sure.Kind of like a bird in hand is worth two in the bush LOL.I do hope that I have help you with this question. ...............GEORGE"

If anyone wants to see PP's pics of her birds, go to my tread 'Can anyone ID spirit and Ice ?' and PP posted a couple of lovely pics of hers ok (I think its the second page)

Kim x


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Ah, thanks Kim. Have saved and files it away. Now I only need to remember where I filed it!!


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

PP, Any sign of Albert? 

Kim x


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Nope!  I'm not a happy bunny at the moment! I've also lost two homer/racers over the weekend - not from loft flying but, from training - these are birds that never went wrong last year so I think that the hawks have something to answer for!! I've checked my eggs today and only seven out of fourteen are fertile!!


----------



## Kims babies (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh dear I'm so sorry. It must be horrible. I think Hawks are out in force at the moment.

I'm having the same problem, I have a Hawk that comes and sits on my fence under the tree every morning just waiting, Red and Robin (the chicks) were happily praticing taking off and landing (they are hopeless at it) when it dived at them, Red turned and flew straight in through the kitchen window but Robin took off with Hawk in tow. I felt sick and thought the hawk would get him for sure, but after 2 hours he came back untouched and just scrabbled in through the window shaking like a leaf. Thank god.I think it was the longest 2 hours I've had.

Sorry to hear you have egg that aren't fertile, hopefully they will have a new batch soon and you'll have better luck eh.

Kim x


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeonpoo, 

I'm sorry to hear that Albert hasn't returned yet and that you lost another couple of birds Infertile eggs are so much easier to deal with however and doesn't weigh so heavily on the heart.

Still hoping that Albert might find his way home as well as your other 2!

Don't know how you folks with the dove cotes cope as well as you do, and with all the uncertanties with predators, losses and the bad weather you're experiencing right now


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Mmm, I've found the past few days very upsetting!! Loosing a single bird is bad enough but, when one was paired and it's mate is calling for it, it's heartbreaking. 

I guess there's only one way to ensure you don't loose them and that's to keep them in! I'm trying to keep things in perspective, my birds are kept clean, dry and well fed; they love to fly - seeing them soaring and side slipping with obvious enjoyment - I couldn't deny them this.

I'm the one who has to come to terms with losses. I really don't know how racers in the UK cope - the young bird losses are horrendous.


----------

